# Low AMH, would IUI work



## Princesslea (Nov 25, 2012)

I was told my AMH was 1.8 and FSH 15 then 13.  I'm confused as I have read that people with lower and higher levels than mine had done IUI and have gone on to successfully get pregnant.  My consultant said it would be a waste of time but I'm beginning to take everything he's said to me with a pinch of salt .

Has any one on this forum had success with IUI in my position

Thanks


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey princesslea  my AMH was 0.08 and I did get pregnant but had early MC  so don't worry about he AMH  just the FSH which should be below 10  Did your consultant say anything about IVF.

Becky7 xx


----------

